# THe Shed PLZ help



## makomike (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok for about 6 months ive trying to perfect this i call it "The Shed" very original  anyways im sure every goes to costco well they carry a shed similar to the one in the picture but its 8x8. im going to run a 6in Tubular system which consists of 10 tubes 8ft long, 5 on each side leaving me a little walkway in the middle of the shed. I have a 54 gal. rez but im probobly going to need to up to 100 or 120gal rez. The Rez will sit ouside the shed that way its not a pain to ass the neutrients (Full House and Garden Line) I was Thinking of 4 600 HPS but thats going to cost me way too much. Maybe someone can hook it up with a deal on some used ballasts. Any ways the manifold is adjusted a bit from the guide, Oh yea heres a link for a great book download on hydro its great i used it                                  (http://www.esnips.com/web/makomikesBusinessFiles) Great book. Any i changed the manufold a bit to accomidate the walkway and the rez being outside. Im going to construct short stands that will hold up the tubes from 2x4. The total shed will house 70 plants. I'm still wondering where i could put it, cant put it at home. There will be a standalone A/c unit that will maintan the temp and i have 20lb CO2 tank just need the valve and timer (thinkin about an all in one deal like the green air deals) i wondering wheather to use a vent system with a carbon filter and/or deodorizers (ono gel and crystals). Anyways looking for a place to set up this op, if anyone has any ideas or comments or could help out plz leave a reply or hit me up ion the Aim thanks


----------



## astra007 (Jul 17, 2006)

good way to get busted - i can name 30 reasons not to use a garden shed outdoor for indoor growing.  the main two reasons are; its metal and a great chance that you will electrocute yerself and the second is heat - again its metal.  go back to the think tank.


----------



## makomike (Jul 18, 2006)

um well the shed isnt fully metal it has a metal inner wall, the shed is coated with plastic on both sides so the only way to get to the metal is to drill through  the wall/roof. and i think if i get a good vent fan going and A/C it will cover it. right?


----------



## astra007 (Jul 18, 2006)

ok my friend, first you have to line the inside with a fire/electrical resistant material.  then you should drop the floor at least 3' and fill with crushed rock for drainage.  about 6.5" then place a 2" x 6" grid in and cover with slats - 1" is fine.  this will give you at least 8' in height.  make sure you have no bare wire anywhere - cover with black electrical tape.  place yer ballasts outside the shed protected from the rain and elements.  and snoopy people.  place them and yer rez in a lean-to next to yer shed - 54 gal. should be more then enough.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2013)

astra007 said:
			
		

> good way to get busted - i can name 30 reasons not to use a garden shed outdoor for indoor growing.  the main two reasons are; its metal and a great chance that you will electrocute yerself and the second is heat - again its metal.  go back to the think tank.





I know another old tread....Ive only seen one metal shed go through a grow...but delt with a lot of moister from condensation and Moulded out..


I still grow in a Shed

:bong:


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 12, 2013)

I grow in metal Seabox's....just take the usual precautions electrically. Use metal jacketed wire, with a double earth ground.






The stealth version finished :hubba:


----------



## cubby (Mar 12, 2013)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> I grow in metal Seabox's....just take the usual precautions electrically. Use metal jacketed wire, with a double earth ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I really like those, especially the second one, though it should be camouflage.


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 12, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> I really like those, especially the second one, though it should be camouflage.



It's the same unit, after my "camoflage"....there is no garage door opening  It's designed to look like a workshop...I live in the middle of the woods :icon_smile:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 12, 2013)

That is awesome bwan.
I looked into getting some containers to make a storage shed out of. Place to keep the lawn mower, jet skis and such. Talk about high grade. Them things will last 1000 years.


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 12, 2013)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> That is awesome bwan.
> I looked into getting some containers to make a storage shed out of. Place to keep the lawn mower, jet skis and such. Talk about high grade. Them things will last 1000 years.



They are nice solid, secure containers. Weigh about 4500 lbs. each, empty.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 12, 2013)

great shed


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2013)

You have "SHED" alotta light on this subject.


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 12, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> You have "SHED" alotta light on this subject.



I'll post some pics of the inside setup, when I get a chance :hubba:


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Mar 12, 2013)

hows the heat in the summer? i had one for storage for a while and it was an inferno in there, i dont think i could ever keep the temps down in there if i had one


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 12, 2013)

Sheds be great fur growin specialy when ya gets them dialed in right. Matter fact pilgrem dont let folks get yual discuraged yual can grow in just bout anythin ya set mind to as long as ya do what needed to combat troubles ya might face. Good luck yur shed grow pilgrem I have always grown in sheds and once ya figure out what need fixin to make it work it works! Fur me anyways

BWD


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 12, 2013)

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> hows the heat in the summer? i had one for storage for a while and it was an inferno in there, i dont think i could ever keep the temps down in there if i had one



Really? I thought they had like an aluminum inside shell to the steel that helped keep temps steady inside.

Damn. Just rethinking about getting one too. But no way I could fight South Carolina heat and humidity if thats the case.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 12, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Sheds be great fur growin specialy when ya gets them dialed in right. Matter fact pilgrem dont let folks get yual discuraged yual can grow in just bout anythin ya set mind to as long as ya do what needed to combat troubles ya might face. Good luck yur shed grow pilgrem I have always grown in sheds and once ya figure out what need fixin to make it work it works! Fur me anyways
> 
> BWD



Friend had one built into the earth growing up. The coldest it would get inside was like 65. The hottest it would get was 80.

Always wanted one like it. But always lacked a proper hillside for that to happen. lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 13, 2013)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> I'll post some pics of the inside setup, when I get a chance :hubba:



cant wait too see...They sell all fabed out containers here..But Dam Are they Pricey...But comes complete...plug and play


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Friend had one built into the earth growing up. The coldest it would get inside was like 65. The hottest it would get was 80.
> 
> Always wanted one like it. But always lacked a proper hillside for that to happen. lol




i have heard of many of those containers and actual box cars :confused2: (fact or fiction?) from trains are buried in the ground in for great control of temps and maintain stealth


----------



## cubby (Mar 14, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> i have heard of many of those containers and actual box cars :confused2: (fact or fiction?) from trains are buried in the ground in for great control of temps and maintain stealth





I don't know about train cars, but there are a few people around here who have Sea/Land containers (like those pictured) buried under ground. Burying them takes advantage of the geothermal properties and maintain a constant temp (I believe it's around 50*). The people I know who have them use them as root/wine cellars. Pretty cool actually.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2013)

Sounds like a Bomb shelter *cubby*....now that would be a cool grow room eh?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2013)

Doomsday Preppers also use them.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 19, 2013)

Have heard of semi truck trailers burried as well as school busses someone just got busted with a buried school bus a few weeks ago


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 11, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> I don't know about train cars, but there are a few people around here who have Sea/Land containers (like those pictured) buried under ground. Burying them takes advantage of the geothermal properties and maintain a constant temp (I believe it's around 50*). The people I know who have them use them as root/wine cellars. Pretty cool actually.




They are pretty cool. I know a guy in the country that has buried one. Had it coated in a zinc primer we use to use to paint oil Feild equipment that went over seas or off shore. Never rust. Lol. 
Then built his shed/shop over it all the exhausting n fresh air appear to be part of the shop . 
Access is in shop somewheres . 

The one thing he wished he did was have an escape "tunnel/port/route. 
LH.


----------

